# Crayola Play Sand



## shadesofviolet (Sep 21, 2011)

Couldn't find anything on the forum about this really cool product so I figured I'd post because I just got a bag, and its so much fun!
Its super safe, non toxic, inert as far as I can tell. After colouring it is heated to 250 degrees. Made of quartz (silica) that is super fine, and rounded so there are no sharp edges. They haven't done any animal testing, but lots of people use it for their aquariums, hermit crabs, etc... It has no dust and has only washed with super hot water
I got purple (also comes in pink, green, and blue), a 20 pound bag (for about $8) and it did my 20 gal nicely - I made it quite thick so I could have sand dunes lol. I poured it straight into my aquarium full of water (no fish) and it looked really cool with bubbles of sand rising to the surface and then falling. I don't recommend running the filter through this process as it might muck up the impeller. I used a fish net to capture the parts that weren't sinking, and the bubbles on the bottom and strained the sand through to get rid of the trapped air (there was a lot of it). I've heard it can be mixed with water first so that it doesn't pill up with the air.


----------



## TroyVSC (Aug 29, 2012)

Not sure about the product but the pricing it right on line with the colored quartz sands like Specrtraquartz or Ceramquartz. Might be easier to find too.

I would still wash it as nothing is ever completely dust free. It does say it made to able to be submerged in water..

Sure beats overpaying for Tahitian moon sand and you get more color choices.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

I would only be concerned with it getting packed down and pockets forming. But keep us posted. This sounds cool! And its a much cheaper alternative.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Well my curiosity got the best of me. I looked it up and its aquarium safe! Its a recommend use on their website! This is awesome. Its literally just colored play sand which is aquarium safe.


----------

